
A speculative case for nuclear-powered cargo ships - yoloswagins
https://betweenthecracks.substack.com/p/taking-shipping-back-to-the-future
======
yoloswagins
The big issue with the NS Savannah was timing. Even with free fuel, you can't
quite manage to get break bulk cargo shipping to be cost competitive with
containers. If she launched a few years later after Ideal X's success, then we
might have more nuclear ships.

